

Trending news topics around the world API? - narayanb

Is there an API which provides the real time trending news topics at this time? I have seen trendingtopics.org but it is mostly popular topics in Wikipedia and doesn't make much sense.
======
ANystrom
<http://developer.surfiki.com>

